
Meditation under the microscope - xriddle
https://aeon.co/essays/can-meditation-really-make-the-world-a-better-place?
======
davidgrenier
But what if, spending eight weeks thinking about compassion does makes the
world a more compassionate place?

Yes, the business of picking the right control must indeed be a tricky one.

